# MSE vs. Avast



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

How does Microsoft Security Essentials stack up against the free version of Avast? I have it running on my Vista x64 desktop, but all my other machines have Avast. I am reluctant to switch, but I have heard good reviews about MSE.

I have not recommended it yet to any of my clients. Is it as good as Avast?


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

The program has not been around long enough really for us to judge.... from what I have seen reported it does OK and is expected to get better. I have not seen anything really terrible anywhere about MSE-

I'm using it on one computer and so far, no complaints- I do not test programs against live malware though. The experts who do, claim it is decent. However- read this one:

http://blogs.securiteam.com/index.php/archives/1324

vs:

http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/mse2.asp

Vs:

http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/09/first-look-microsoft-security-essentials-impresses.ars

Did you notice some more or less opposite findings in that bunch? And there are probably a thousand others.

It all depends on how much you read, versus what you believe. And I for sure cannot say it's good or not!


----------



## kobaltx (Aug 21, 2007)

I had big problems with kaspersky 2009 internet security & switched to MSE as a temp measure while kaspersky tried & never came up with asolution. So MSE has been running now for3 months without any problems. In fact i suspect it probably solved the problem as it found and deleted 3 issues Kaspersky failed to find. Its quite simple & basic but does the job.Any d/l problems that do arise are dealt with as it happens. I recommend it


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

tomiboi said:


> How does Microsoft Security Essentials stack up against the free version of Avast? I have it running on my Vista x64 desktop, but all my other machines have Avast. I am reluctant to switch, but I have heard good reviews about MSE.
> 
> I have not recommended it yet to any of my clients. Is it as good as Avast?


I've tried most of the free AV's, Avast was always my favourite until it started to throw up too many false positives so I switched to MSE, I found it absolutely fine, I never had a virus so I can't say how good it really performs however, I read up extensively on it's performance and the results weren't sounding too promising from several pc sites.
I've since updated Avast as the latest version has allegedly improved so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

I think MS Security Essentials works very well. Now. But I have serious reservations about how committed MS is to maintaining the software. Heard anyone sing the praises of Windows Defender recently? If I were forced to choose my two favorite free AV programs, it would be Avast! and Avira in that order. All AV software has some periods of glitches and poor performance, just like any other software. Generally speaking, I'd rather work with my AV vendor's support to resolve issues rather than changing my software every time the wind changes. It's really important to realize that your safety online is mostly a result of avoiding risky behavior, and not falling into the "free" trap. Free software, free screensavers, ringtones, mostly aren't really free.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Snagglegaster said:


> It's really important to realize that your safety online is mostly a result of avoiding risky behavior, and not falling into the "free" trap. Free software, free screensavers, ringtones, mostly aren't really free.


:up:

Peace...


----------



## kobaltx (Aug 21, 2007)

To take up points raised by Dotty & Snagglemaster. No security is foolproof. As to which is best depends on who to believe. I take the view that MS will remain committed to it for the forseeable future as most attacks are on their systems. So it probably will be in their own best interests. As for Windows Defender disablement is mandatory when using MSE. So i'll stick with it until disaster strikes. I'm away to test my new Toyota can't stoooooop.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

kobaltx said:


> *To take up points raised by Dotty & Snagglemaster. No security is foolproof. As to which is best depends on who to believe.* I take the view that MS will remain committed to it for the forseeable future as most attacks are on their systems. So it probably will be in their own best interests. As for Windows Defender disablement is mandatory when using MSE. So i'll stick with it until disaster strikes. I'm away to test my new Toyota can't stoooooop.


I agree! it's trial and error, as they say, if it aint broke don't fix it, I like the new Avast interface better than the previous version which was another reason to try MSE as that too is easier to find your way around.

If I have any issues with this latest version then I would probably revert to MSE as I think improvement will be ongoing.


----------

